# Display video in virtual cockpit (without Navi/dvd)



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello to all of this wonderful forum!! From about 3 months I have realized my dream by purchasing a mk3 tt 230cv " quattro . " My car have the connectivity pack but don't have navigator (and so Dvd) and audi connect . Now from some weeks I'm trying to figure out how to display video via sd card or usb but I can not . Video files are not even seen by MMI . Any of you, who does not have the navi and therefore does not the DVD player, is able to see videos in virtual cockpit ??? 
Ps I have carefully followed the accepted video formats , but nothing to do ! [smiley=book2.gif] For me, I have asked Manu about this, there must be an activation via vcds to do to view video, maybe Audi have setted "video off" for who doesn't have Navi/dvd. Any suggest?

Thank you!! :roll:

Jacopo

(Italy)


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Have you tried to play a DVD disc?


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Certainly!! Not recognized....but is normal this, I don't have Dvd player only Cd! My question is: why MMI doesn't read video from Sd or Usb?


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

What codec / file type are your video files?


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello Xiano! Thanks for your reply. I tried all the codec and type of files witten in the instruction! But the files video aren't seen....


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I think you are going to be unlucky then? My A1 had a CAN radio installed and would only play sound tracks and not display video from the sd slot.


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't know about SD card but my daughters can play videos from an ipod if that's any help?


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Do they hav


RoundSquare said:


> I don't know about SD card but my daughters can play videos from an ipod if that's any help?


Do they have navigator installed? Thanks for your advice!


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Maybe it's not able to play video without nav. Mine plays every type of file I've thrown at it ?


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

Mine plays video without navigation.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

elboobio said:


> Mine plays video without navigation.


Very strange at this point. Can you do for me a screen of videos setting in vcds? I suppose there is something to activate....


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

Jacopo79 said:


> Do they hav
> 
> 
> RoundSquare said:
> ...


No its got no options fitted at all. Just a standard TT sport


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm interested in this too. I have loaded an SD card with all types of video media files (different containers, different codecs) and can't get the MMI to 'see' any of them, let alone play them. I don't have NAV either.

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1229193&p=6880417#p6880417


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

What file system/format is the usb/card you are using? 
Normally on windows/mac its a matter or right-clicking the disk icon and selecting properties or something like that.
I think the system supports FAT/FAT32/NTFS for USB and an addition of exFAT for cards. NTFS is not normally used on a mac. If its formatted using the default file system of a Mac or Linux, it may not be one of the above & wont be able to read it.

Then again - if music can be read from your disk then its prob the correct filesystem.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I have some movies & tv episodes on a SD card. The TVs episodes play but the movies are not recognised. They are all MP4 files & the only differences are file sizes, the movies are around 3.5gb and the display sizes are bigger.
(I have tech pack and connect)


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

I begin to think that if you haven't the tech pach your TT can't see videos...I don't know why but I'm pretty sure. I've tried ALL types of codecs, ALL types of files, ALL types of formattation of the Sd cards, ALL type of resolution admitted....nothing!! The files doesn't exist at all!! Is possible that there is an activation to do via VCDS? For me is really possible.... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

reading the instructions:
mpeg
avi
mp4
mov
have to be 720x576 maximum!!! it's an impossible resolution!! I mean we can't resize any film everytime!!

the formats allowed are fat fat32 and ntfs so at this point, we have to work at the resolution...
video can be played from both sd and usb


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

My friend!!! Sure that I've tried these resolutions, i've spent hours to convert my videos in these ridicolous resolutions but nothing to do....the MMI see only music! Videos aren't seen at all... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Ps like you say tried via Sd and Usb, and I've tried via cd-rom (don't have Dvd), via Iphone, via Ipod first generation, nothing and nothing!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm gonna try few video tonight via usb...


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Sure that will work with your TT! You have all the tech optional...let know to us your result mate! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Half win..I've downloaded some video from YouTube and other from my computer, at the moment I can say MP4 is reproduced..tomorrow morning I'll write which format are good

In the meanwhile, I'll leave you with this try to do:
I have fast tube installed on a Mac to download video from YouTube.
I've downloaded a video in 720,360 MP4 and 240 flv.
Only one of these is shown on the car, I presume is the 360 but I'll check tomorrow.
The car reads video even without navi or other packs trust me, the interested optional is the AMI.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Via sd or usb? Format 720x576?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Jacopo79 said:


> Via sd or usb? Format 720x576?


Both parts


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks Manu, I hope to understand what is the problem in my car, or if is a thing of activation.... :wink:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Here..


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Is this a Dvd?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

If it is too high a resolution issue with SD how come DVD's work? 
Do you think they get automatically scaled ?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

A video from usb!
I assume video from dvd are automatically resized


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mmmmm the mistery go on....if you go in this menu in vcds maybe you can find something.. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

here we are, I'll write any format I can see try after try..

Media used:
Usb fat32
Sd exfat

reproduced:
mp4 480x360
mp4 320x240
mp4 640x360

not reproduced:
mp4 1280x720
mp4 640x640
flv

after this, I remain with the idea to don't exceed the 720x560 format from the manual


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Manu a question for you. If you go wrong with format type, MMI will see in the usb/sd or will not see it at all???


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I noticed that some files with the incorrect size are showed on the list but with a symbol not reproducible and some file with a wrong format are not shown at all...


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Jacopo79 said:


> Manu a question for you. If you go wrong with format type, MMI will see in the usb/sd or will not see it at all???


If I am right you are not seeing anything? If so this suggests your mmi cannot read video files. I see all file types but some are unplayable.
I am getting quite exited that I have managed to get some movies playing from a 1TB Samsung M3 hard disc today in the USB slot. I just need to work out why some won't play.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes dear! My mmi doesn't see anything of video files!! Tried and tried so many times...for this reason I continue to think about an activation. For me Audi for who dont have Dvd player (and so navigator) doesn't active video "recognition"; is possible for you? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I have ripped a film the same size as some of the ones that play on the VC & it isn't even listed in the VC menu. MP4 for iPad setting used in conversion software. Oh well back to the drawing board.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

any news? My VC doesn't see nothing about video!!!! And this is very strange...I don't have navi but in the manual is not written that if you haven't Navi you can't see multimedia files...puah!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello friend! I haven't resolved this problem yet. Is possible that there is a distinction between MMI plus and non plus? In this case obviously MMI non plus is not able to reproduce video? But In the manual of the car there isn't a distinction.... :?: :?


----------



## redfour (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi there , I have an almost standard 1.8 tfsi no nav or any other packs and my MMI will play DVDs through the glove boxed driver unit. Maybe it's worth a quick call to the dealers? Hope you can get this resolved.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

redfour said:


> Hi there , I have an almost standard 1.8 tfsi no nav or any other packs and my MMI will play DVDs through the glove boxed driver unit. Maybe it's worth a quick call to the dealers? Hope you can get this resolved.


Just do it my dear.....they don't know nothing!!! :evil: 
Ps my TT is very "old"...september 2014, for exmple I don't have dvd...


----------



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

does your car has sat nav preparation ?
my TT has NO sat nav installed but has sat nav preparation ready and it plays video on the vc.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Post a picture of your optional sticker so to check if he has the navi ready version


----------



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> Post a picture of your optional sticker so to check if he has the navi ready version


pardon my ignorance but where may i find it ?
When I bought the car, the dealer showed me a list of standards and extras included with the car. I when I asked if the sat nav can be installed at a later stage Ive been told it is not a problem since the car is sat nav ready.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mmm I have connectivity pack...But I don't know if I have the preparation for navigation....Maybe via vcds I Can control? Manu what Number is the navigation? 5f?


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

d'mighty1 said:


> does your car has sat nav preparation ?
> my TT has NO sat nav installed but has sat nav preparation ready and it plays video on the vc.


Via sd/USB or DVD? Do you have DVD? I don't have in my "old" version...In the new models year the DVD is inside the connectivity pack....


----------



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Jacopo79 said:


> d'mighty1 said:
> 
> 
> > does your car has sat nav preparation ?
> ...


Hi, yes via usb and DVD. 
I havent tried the SD card slot yet.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Open the service manual and you'll find the sticker on the first page


----------



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

ManuTT said:


> Open the service manual and you'll find the sticker on the first page


i dont need to take a photograph of it ...  
it is there alright indicated on the sticker as optional equipment code 7UH


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

a photo was for Jacopo...
so Jacopo check if you have 7UH in your sticker..


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you guys!!!! Today I'll check it [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

Checked!.....I have it!!!!! And so?? The mistery go on............


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if someone can explain better, if it is not so difficult, that code what means..if is only the navi ready, or a kind of MMI unit...
I'm trying to help you man but I need tweezers to find info here!


----------



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Jacopo79 said:


> Checked!.....I have it!!!!! And so?? The mistery go on............


mysterious indeed.

im sure at this stage you have already tried different file formats but just to mention to you again based on my manual here, video file format supported are: MPEG-1 / -2; ISO-MPEG-4; DivX 4 & 5; Xvid; MPEG-4 AVC; windows media video 9

And the file system accepted are: 
memory cards : exFAT, FAT, FAT32, NTFS
USB storage: FAT, FAT32, NTFS

I hope this helps


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

d'mighty1 said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> > Checked!.....I have it!!!!! And so?? The mistery go on............
> ...


My Friends!! Try all' of possibile formats in the world!! No...In the universe! This stupid MMI simply doesn't see video formats! Today I try formatting in exfat .... Mah! PS per Manu: I have the AMI too!


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> if someone can explain better, if it is not so difficult, that code what means..if is only the navi ready, or a kind of MMI unit...
> I'm trying to help you man but I need tweezers to find info here!


What Is tweezers Manu??? Speek simple! You know my english is very poor! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

I have just retried with exfat in a sd and fat32 in a usb with tons of correct video. NOTHING TO DO!!! my MMI doesn't seen video at all, only music! But I want to try another way...possible that there is an activation that doesn't allow to see video?


----------



## d'mighty1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Jacopo79 said:


> I have just retried with exfat in a sd and fat32 in a usb with tons of correct video. NOTHING TO DO!!! my MMI doesn't seen video at all, only music! But I want to try another way...possible that there is an activation that doesn't allow to see video?


ahh sorry to hear this jaco.
hope you'll get sorted soon.


----------



## Jacopo79 (Jun 10, 2016)

d'mighty1 said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just retried with exfat in a sd and fat32 in a usb with tons of correct video. NOTHING TO DO!!! my MMI doesn't seen video at all, only music! But I want to try another way...possible that there is an activation that doesn't allow to see video?
> ...


Thank you dear! But the search is going on.... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Jacopo79 said:


> d'mighty1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacopo79 said:
> ...


do you get sound?


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

got it, downloaded it through y2mate.com

download in 360p mp4


----------

